# 2015 market goats



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I finally convinced a family member of mine to take pictures of my market show goats for the 2015 show year!

Would love to know y'all's opinions!

The paint is a wether who was born in February and weighs 80 lbs.

The doe with the pink collar was born in March and weighs 80 lbs.

The doe with the prong collar was born in February and weighs 55 lbs. (she is from slow growing genetics)

Sorry about the glow around them!









^^paint wether









Doe in pink collar^^









Doe with prong collar^^

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look nice and solid.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They all look very nice. I especially love the paint wether, he looks very nice!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The wether looks nice. I'd like to see more angles to judge skeletal quality, but looks great in the profile. The pink collar doe looks like a thick made wether style doe. I like her body shape and long neck. She could be a little better in her back pasturns. The other doe looks pretty steep in her rump. She looks pretty green and frail. Maybe just needs more time and feed. 
You do a great job showing them.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

The goats now! State show is next week! 
The picture of the doe in the pink collar were took today. 
The pictures of the paint wether are from a show about 3 weeks ago. (He has lost a little bit of muscle since then, he got a upper respiratory infection, so he hasn't been worked in about 2 1/2 weeks. But he still looks pretty good!)
I don't have any good pictures of the other doe, I'm still debating on wether or not I will even show her at state, she got a really bad worm load (our fault, she was accidentally missed when we wormed) so she has lost almost all of her muscle. She is doing better now, although she isn't 100% yet.

Wether: 




















Doe: 




















Smaller doe:






(one on the left)


----------

